# The 3 Word Story Game



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Right guess i'm not sure if its been done before, but most of you will probably know about this 3 Word Story game.

So your question is how do we play this? Basically each member adds 3 words per post & adding it on to the story. So lets see what story we can make!

Example -

I start as 'Jack & Bob'

Second Post - 'Ran towards the'

Third Post - 'Fish Shop And..'

and so on...

To understand the story read what the people above you have posted.

Also post your 3 word reply in relation to what others have posted above you

Do not post anything off topic to the previous 3 words, if do so simply start a new sentence.

Don't post if you don't have anything to say! I'll start....

One day there...


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

were three people


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

rooting tekkers' Mrs.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

on a skateboard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

up the sh1tter


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

for the lol's


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fingers in holes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eating ice poles


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

however behind the


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

Things couldn't get any grimmer


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

school bike sheds


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

most magnificent yet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stood Merkleman with


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

a semi on


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

waiting for someone


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

who has gastroenteritis


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

to sh*t on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Because of the


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

way we lean


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

monstrosity amongst us


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Identified as the


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

one and only


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Real zyzz tiit


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

**** got real


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Wallace86 said:


> **** got real


when merk realised


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

he was in


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

For anal with


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The wrong hole


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

but she said


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

shoot in my


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ear because it's


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

To cold for


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

the wrong 'un


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Tiny pencil diicks


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In a thai


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

get shriveled quickly


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

when I think


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

of my grans


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

my butt hole


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Twitches in anticipation


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

for david dimbleby


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Fully loaded sausage


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

ready to slide


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

into a tight


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

fisted scots man


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

who's name was


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

After walking in


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

on his grandparents


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Dogs sitting by


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Your mum's side


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

with her big


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

bag of slimy


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Repeatedly used condoms


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

dripping all over


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tekkers' missus' tits


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Whilst she was


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

taking it from


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

she said what


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

small dick man


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

make it grow


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

with internet pills


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

then we can


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

Go balls deep


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sluts loves me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And my money


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

and my knob


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fcuking vodka mernnn


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Spilt over daddys


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mexican jumping beans


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Into a ladyboy


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Suckin my ballsack


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He pushed back


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

All over his


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Two tonne Pooosay.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Which was completely


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

In the bumbhole


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

And after that ..


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

we dropped acid


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

and started trippin'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, the farm....


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

started stinking of


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

My mothers perfume


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Sprayed over sh1t


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

And it was


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All her fanny


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

batter squirted over


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Vernon's hairy scrotum.

@Verno


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Which is large


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

his lopsided and


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavy and full


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

yet somewhat aesthetic


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Like the L-man


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

wearing a mankini


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

whilst watching gay


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dwarves masterbate over


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Licking princess rim


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

and fisting dragons


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Couldn't count to three


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

and Verno said


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

My vagina hurts


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

it feels like


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

its bleeding uncontrollably


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

so he gave


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

a donkey head


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

and guzzled semen


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

and spilled some


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

all over tekkers


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

who shouted what


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

, is that all?"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

No there's more


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

that was just


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

the wee man said:


> that was just


a mouth full


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Now prepare for


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

a really really


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

big bucket load


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Of regurgitated cum


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Poo infested ****


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Poured some more


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Of her liquid


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

In my dickk


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

But felt quite


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

good as i


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

as all women


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

do at times


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

when they tingle


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Whilst ploughing the


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

My stiff stick


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

or when they


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

have lots of


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

highly charged body


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

until they come:laugh:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

with three fingers


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 166816


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Squirting all over


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Noel Edmonds tiny


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

abused Chinese immigrant


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

In a box


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

along with other


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jimmy Saville victims


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fred Talbot touched


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

whilst Rolf Harris


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Blue and yellow


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

and his helmet


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, his tongue


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

nestled within my


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

mothers huge amazing


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Set of knockers


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

And AAS Cl1toris


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

that was larger


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That I sucked


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

till it bled


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And reached the


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet point of


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jihadi Johns glands


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

off with his


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Missus complained again


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

So I shoved


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

That little bit


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

till it hurt


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Then sucked my


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

own massive dickk


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

And cummed over


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

An ants nest


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

bear grylls licked


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Up the protein


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

shouting this is


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Better than mummys


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Out of date


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

wrinkled and smelly


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Split mattress which


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

reminds me of


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the other day


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

when i saw


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

The wee man


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Had jam on


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

his bell end


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

it was jamming


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the blokes orafice


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

out the way


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

said the lady


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

As she slowly


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

removed a long


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

strand of spaghetti


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

From her pussy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

named boots, then


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Started injecting some


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

serious gear into


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Her pi55 flaps


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

which were overly


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

smelling of fish


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

And chips with


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lashings of ginger


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pubes. Meanwhile, the


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

One Called Merkleman


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Was w4nking himself


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

with some raw


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

girl named missPinky


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

and a gerbil


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Called Zyzz was


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

when a stranger


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

called Banzi stood


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

against all PTs


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

with his nob


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Squirting a jet


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

over TommyBananas face


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmmm, yum said


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy,is there


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

any more because


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Banzi you are


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

so fvcking sexy!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Banzi tickled Tommys


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Anus as he


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

held him by


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

his hairy nuts


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

And gobbled him


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

,shouting i'm a


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Big gay lord


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

,the gayest ever


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gonna be rough


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

when i plough


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

You through the


----------



## Slim-fella (Jun 14, 2014)

rusty star fish


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

and destroy your


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Flock of Sheep


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

because i love


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

true Welshman style


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

,but Scottish style


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

like wet haggis


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

laced with Buckfast


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

and iron bru


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

And deep-fried Mars


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Bars in cum


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

fed to pi$$ed


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Pot bellied pigs


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

that looked like


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

The fat bird


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

who bent over


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

for my pleasure


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

because I'm kinky


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

,weird and like


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Men and dwarves


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

particularly when they


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

wear sussies and


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

did anal. When


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I like it :thumb:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Warm deep inside


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

your mums bucket


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

or your dad's


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

pen1s whilst he


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gently stroked Zasker's


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Hairy ball sack


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

with his misshapen


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Dead Nan's arm


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

That he found


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Up his arsshole


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

While doing kickbacks


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

gaping beef curtains


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

made from the


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Butchers finest selection


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Of leftover bits


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

And Aldi's chicken


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

which tastes like


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Peanut pussy butter


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

And sea salt


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mixed with sh*t


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't fit macros


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

(sorry fecked this post)


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

or TommyBananas lovely


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Tight **** cheeks!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

"cheers shaun", said


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

the wee man


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

gets his bigman


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

to pull out


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

To manhandle his


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

massive left testicle


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

That looked like


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

his right testicle


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

except for the


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

tartan pubic hairs


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

were shrivelled old


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Until go mental


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sexy homeless man


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

pondered on ubiquitous


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

whilst scratching his


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

head,thinking what


----------



## Slim-fella (Jun 14, 2014)

today is the


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Day @IGotTekkers decided


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

left the closet


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

and admitted that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Females love him


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

For being gay


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

,a proper ***-bangle


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Who sucks penis


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

like a good


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Little Henry hoover


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

With a big


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Bully called hulk


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

With a green


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pus filled vagina


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Did he realise?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

the Margate skins


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

are in the


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Maypole dancing club


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Jiggling away looking


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

at each others


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

At your Dads)


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

collection of illicit


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Racial magazines and


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

shaved granny porn


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

So I pulled


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

myself off while


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Henry hoover sucks


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

the vaginal discharge


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Of a big


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Lebowski fan's pet


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

and penetrates its


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

big hairy, smelly


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

ar$e,while Alanricksnape


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

was busy tongueing


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

A jar of


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

pickled and foosty


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

that was delicious


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

but i prefer


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

my own jizzum


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

on brown bread


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

with a sprinkling


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

of mashed potatoes


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

with roast parsnips


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

and thought this


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

is not enough


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

To bring muscles


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unless Frandeman starts


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Yodelling from the


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

top of the


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Huge dung heap


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

that burst from


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Muckshifter's mouth and


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Onto HGC1972's wonky


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Little jizz piece


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

which is growing


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

warts and allsorts


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Of radioactive sh!t


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nevertheless, he's still


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

moaning about it


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

firing too fast


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

but still pleasing


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

his preteen mistress


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

with his massive


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

offshore bank account


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

from operation yewtree


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

which Jonnyboy wishes


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

he wasn't involved


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

But through unfortunate


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Circumstances, the Wee-Man


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

could not perform


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

His autofelattio act


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

on his partner


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

because his penis


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

had a growth


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

like a melon


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

but fortunately, Fortunatus


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Had his vagina


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Penetrated by huge


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

FelonE's right fist


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

was elbow deep


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

fingering the guts


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

covered in ****e


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

he was enjoying


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

The putrid stench


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Up his ****


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

he pounded hard


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

With Clarkson's fist


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

In the producer's


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

wifes flabby cunnnnt!


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Meanwhile, SneakyDave started


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Finger blasting himself


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

until his walnut


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

finally split open


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

his partners tit


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

was very veiny


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

from using tren


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Now and again


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> from using tren


in his bum


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

until the pain


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

turned to pleasure


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

His large horse. ....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bolted his load


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Straight across the


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Channel in Calais


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

where Frandeman's mum


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Guzzled it down


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

in one gulp


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And She [email protected] love it


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Hhaahahah This is my fave on here....


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Said Acidreflux, but


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

He was lying


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

naked on a


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sheet of lino


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Covered in butter


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

with a dog


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

dripping wet fanny


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Juice all over


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

His fat bird


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

who Frandeman was


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bruised and battered


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Covered in semen


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

He cried out


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I want more


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Than two cocks


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

in my ringpiece


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

But tell me....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Why oh why


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You tell me c?nt


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

why should we?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Be a raging homosexual


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

just like @Acidreflux


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

It not fair


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He's an idiot


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

When he's tired


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

From chewing cock


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

and sniffing minge


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

not again!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

f*uck*ing diarrhoea again


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Could be AIDS


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Need a rectal..


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pounding from hell


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman received it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

And begged for


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

at the bypass


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Where andyhuggins mum


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Crapped out a


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Load of semen


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Into frandeman's mouth


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Which he gargled


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

With extreame excitment.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And begged for


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

more more more


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@Acidreflux likes [email protected]


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

in the derrière


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Region of paris


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

just like @JonnyBoy81


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

large throbbing member


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Inside andyhuggins mums'


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

extremely dilated anus


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

that @JonnyBoy81 licked


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Smoke & mirrors.....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

disguised the gruesome


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

hairy axe wound


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Which stunk of


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The reflection showed....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Golden Virginia tobacco


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a Shag?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

A fine shag...


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

gut-rot seeped through


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The tobacco pouch


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

smelled like fanny


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmmmm a tasty smoke!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

said Andy's mum


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

slip it in...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

My chocolate starfish


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

whilst break dancing


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

naked by the


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

One legged dwarf


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Eating razor blades


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

and face squatting


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Until you can't


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Finger your ****


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

any more, like.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's on fire


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

And extremely swollen


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

The worst ringsting


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

little Emily encountered


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Twelve men standing


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

with 12" penises


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

They split her


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

gash and angus


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she was bleeding


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

From every orifice


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mummy was concerned


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

She didn't get


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

eat that cum


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

now **** face


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Or I will


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Burn your nipples


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

With a massive


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Rolls Royce afterburner


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That I bought


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

from a pikey


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Down dulwich way


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Who charged me


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

with electric particles


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Whilst clutching his


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

wife's vaginal cavity


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Like a trombone


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

and blowing hard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Like my mum


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

When she rims


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

The local vicker


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

and his brother


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

at the newsagents


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Owned by pakistani


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

who likes to


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

fap hard when


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Groom white kids


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glitter protests innocence


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On shoplifting charge


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

for nicking FelonE's


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Spunky rubber pants


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

with cum stains


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

His lanyard chaffed


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Her A Hole


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

torn to shreds


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

a wizards sleeve


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is very sticky


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

and rather red


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

after being bludgeoned


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Like my backside


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Which was fingered


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

by Latblaster and


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

a Ladyboy with


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Huge genital warts


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

seeping brown puss


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Into his mouth


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And his grans


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

With hairy nipples


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

In natty stevos mouth


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

the AIDS spread


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

all through his


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

well peppered angus


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

had prolapsed horribly


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

from straining hard


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

with mild regret


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

he limped away


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Like a proper


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

little whipper snapper


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On steroids that


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shrunk his bollox


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

But his clitoris


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Was like mummy's


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

100000 foot penis


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On the soft


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Virgins ring piece


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Full of shihit


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Can't help it


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

If Catweazle's a


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Complete bellend who


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

W4nks over old


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Woman with saggy


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Naan bread teats


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

covered in curry


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

And got fingered


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

From an Indians


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cousin called Mo


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mustaf a sheet


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Osama Mohammed is


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

A ginger muslamic


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Who hides grenades


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Amongst his yams


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Inside the fallopians


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

of FelonE's mum


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And catweazles sister


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

who's transgendered JonnyBoy81


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

engulfs Dick orally


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

U lot .....vile!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

You mean bile


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> engulfs Dick orally


Like Catweazles dad


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Tossed my salad


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Guzzling down spunk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In a jug


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Fashioned from ****flaps


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smelling of p1ss


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

and used tampons


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Covered in blood clots


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

4 words dick^^^


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

nattyash got bummed


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

up the bollox


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

nattyash said:


> 4 words dick^^^


In? **********


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Bettyswallocks fatboy wannabe


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Beastiality obsessed homosexual


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

loved to rub


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

nattyashes hairy minge


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Covered in nuttella


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

And peanut butter


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And period blood


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Which i licked


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Purring like a kitten


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

That can't count


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

How many mum's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I bummed last


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Week at a


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grab a granny


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And furiously fist


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jonnyboy81 in the


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bruised puckered sphincter


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

German hairy sausage


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sucked by HJC1972


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Who gargles spunk


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

And rims men


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

On The Daileeeeeeeee.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Meanwhile, DaveCW was


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Eating someone's placenta


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Which needed salt...


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

While jerking off


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fletch 68, who


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Loves big cooocks


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Drank the semen


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

from Misterlee's ar$e


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Which tasted great


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

thought HJC1972's gran


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

beat up Jonnyboy


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

"impossible" he said


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

but she still


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ate jonnyboys length


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

With his ar$e


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

while Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Garblad6 (Mar 25, 2015)

saw all that


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

came out of


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

His dad's closet


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Was james may's


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

shiny big helmut


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Covered in ****e


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shoved in aspic


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

going round the


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

next door neighbours


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Hermaphrodite sex party


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

and giving the


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pet Cat a


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

line of beak


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

That charged him


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

to smash pussy


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

All day long


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

until the random


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Local cat rapist


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

sank his balls


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Into kittys sphincter


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

and it went


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IN MY NAN


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

bread with curry


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

while she dipped


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

her robin reliant


----------



## ESLR (Mar 7, 2015)

With the side


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

wings up into


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Robbie coltraines crack


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

that went into


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Joan Crawfords cuunt


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

she promptly let


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

out a fart


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

which sounded like


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

a camel belching


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

An Arabs spunk


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

All over Acidreflux's


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

She ate it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ed Milliband's teacakes


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

My anus barked


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Fill me up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

you silly bitch


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Deeper deeper deeper!!!!!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

until you have


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

all of me


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

on my d1ck


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

because Tommy loves


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

gay sex and


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

so does his


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

training partner,also


----------



## ESLR (Mar 7, 2015)

When he forcefully


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

pushed it into


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Andyhuggins' mouth and


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

spat @HJC1972 out


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Whilst still swallowing


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

both their loads


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

That dripped with


----------

